# Arc Audio CXLs??



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Anyone know why these are so damn hard to find these days? Did they just not make that many or something?

I've never struggled to find any amps except these. I don't know what it is..


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a few gray ones 2500CXL, 1500DR and 2100CXL and a blue 2100CXL love these amps.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

And you're selling them dirt-cheap!? Score!


----------



## 310w6 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nope sorry, not for dirt cheap


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I've noticed the same thing as the CXL series are always on my list of amps to grab if they're at a good price, but I just haven't seen many available at what I consider fair prices. 

Actually, it seems to be a disturbing trend for old school fanatics because the same goes for a lot of my other favorite old school amps. It appears to me that they are hitting private collections where they sadly sit unused.. Even more disturbing is that I am having to pay a lot more for my favorites than the amounts at which I purchased the same items for a few years ago; they seem to be appreciating instead of depreciating further with age and being labeled "rare, collectors" items.

That said I full understand that technology has made improvements in car audio, so I'm not saying new gear is junk or that old is necessarily better, I'm simply saying that I prefer it for several of the same reasons that they're becoming so collectable: nostalgia, understated clean cosmetics, quality, and reliability. 

I'm now hoarding my QSD-216 sets for future installs because it is my favorite component set (I've owned 6 normal sets and 2 signature sets) and I'm concerned about availability at reasonable prices when I may need them down the road. Frankly, I wish I had hoarded all my old school gear. :mean:

I digress, I don't know that Arc necessarily produced a small amount of the CXL series, but more likely is that they're remaining in use or in collections.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I hear ya on that one. Sadly, I've had to swap gear around in order to finance new stuff so I guess it is what it is. At least I've got a nice collection of CXLs now and I can add one or two here and there. Bummer they're not cheaper, though!


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Good point, that's what I did also, I couldn't even consider keeping my 4150 and 1500DR back when I purchased them brand new, I had to sell them to finance the move to my next set of amps. I guess we're all getting to the point in life (and age) where we can start keeping them instead.  

That is a good thing in a way though I suppose.

My 4150 was polished, I will never get over letting that one go; that brown carpet on the other hand I was happy to replace.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I never would have even considered paying what I paid for some of my CXLs just a few years ago...

I paid $375/ea for my 4150 and first 2500 as they were in near-immaculate condition. Then I scraped the sh1t out of them (mounting on the back of my sub box and leaning my seats forward was one of the dumbest moves I've ever made) and shorted out two channels of the 4150. So, $100 later to have them rebuilt by Arc and lots of powdercoating done to hide the scars, they're back up and running.










I THOUGHT I made a big mistake paying $100 for a totally mangled 2500 but that ended up being okay as I paid $175 for a complete rebuild and it's perfect now. 

-Jordan


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice looking collection indeed. I always wanted one of the grey, mine were all white, blue, and one polished.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

My consecutive-serial number 4150/2500 were grey. I think the busted 2500 I bought was grey. I had two consecutive-number 2050s that were grey (sold those). I also had a 2100 that was white and for some reason had a 2050 end cap (sold that). My last pickup was a grey 2050 that I got with an Arc 12 for like $120.

I'm working angles to get an ugly blue 2500 that I can paint in my scheme (along with that 2050) and send off to Arc for testing/refurbishing and refitting with chrome RCAs/screws all around. Might have a lead on another 4150 (white), too. After that, I'm probably done for a bit to avoid being killed by my wife. :x

-Jordan


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

haha, I know the feeling, I know one day my wife is going to replace my old school audio gear closet with shoes and I'm going to be very upset.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I do a pretty good job of swapping gear for gear so she doesn't typically have much to complain about (except that she's not able to do the same with anything she collects), but yeah..Any more I buy at this point are for collecting/later installs as I think I have what I need now for my next install. Hey, backups are always good to have, right? lol


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

hybridamp said:


> Good point, that's what I did also, I couldn't even consider keeping my 4150 and 1500DR back when I purchased them brand new, I had to sell them to finance the move to my next set of amps. I guess we're all getting to the point in life (and age) where we can start keeping them instead.
> 
> That is a good thing in a way though I suppose.
> 
> My 4150 was polished, I will never get over letting that one go; that brown carpet on the other hand I was happy to replace.


I didn't even notice the picture...How'd you come up with THAT?! That's glorious! Custom job? If so, were the end caps redone to match? The carpet didn't look so bad.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I bought it that way from Mic Wallace (IDTEG) who I used to talk with daily and bought up a ton of his left over gear whenever I had a chance; great guy, haven't talked with him in ages though.

Anyhow, he had his Arcs custom polished, I believe they better matched his chromed IDMAX in his competition car. The side panels were not polished because they weren't visible when mounted flush and would have had to be re-screened so they were the original blue along with the bottom.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

The polished look is pretty slick.

I didn't re-screen any of my end caps. Wish I had, but I couldn't find any places to have the work done so I gave up. My top logos are a two-layer powdercoat with clear over the top. Someday I might to to the effort of having the end caps done, but I don't know. That's a lot of work. ;\


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Looked really great in person also, he just did vinyl for the top logo which I thought was fine.

I had another odd version Arc which was a 1500DR that had the wires coming out of the bottom instead of the end plates, not sure why it had been customized like that, but I got it cheap; couldn't find my pics of that one because I need to organize my old photos into more descriptive folders.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree..that polished 2500 looked great. Huh @ the 1500..That's kind of an odd way to modify one of these amplifiers. Who knows what motivates some people..


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Agreed, sorry for destroying your thread and taking it off topic.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey, we're still on topic. No worries!


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Found a few of my 1500DR that was normal:


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I've never been big on the blue CXLs but that one looks very nice.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

It was all I could find at the time, but I actually wanted grey or white; just couldn't find them quick enough. Was new in the box when I bought it, mint when I sold it.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I knew I had a photo of it somewhere! Yes, it has been a slow day at work.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

WTFFFFFFF


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

My thoughts exactly, it did work fine though and I think I paid something like $150 shipped for it iirc.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Lmao. Function over form I guess?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Apart and ready for purple powder, and then on to Arc for fitting with chrome RCAs, screws, etc.. Another 2050 and 2500 to do that to as well as the 1500DR that's on the way.. Daaaaaaamn.

-Jordan


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

I know this thread is kinda old but can't help my self. Love the old arcs. I have a couple unusual ones I'd like to share but can't figure out how to post pics.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I still have my ten CXLs sitting in my basement.


----------



## 916pat (Mar 19, 2011)

Still trying to figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## CBRworm (Sep 1, 2006)

Any advantage of the CXL Over the XXK? I thought the XXK was a better CXL.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I never owned the CXL's, but always wanted to get a couple. 

I've had several of the XXK models, a few 4150's, a 1500, a 1500V1, a 4050, and a 2100. The last 4150 and 1500v1 I bought were BNIB a few years back.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Whoops! CXL #11


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

your still working on that build?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

My mustang is still sitting in the garage. Haven't started on the build.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

u need help


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

What was your first clue? lmao


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Check Craigslist. I found one in the Orlando Craigslist that is selling the 4 channel model. I believe it is the 4050 CXL if I am not mistaken.




KSUWildcatFan said:


> Anyone know why these are so damn hard to find these days? Did they just not make that many or something?
> 
> I've never struggled to find any amps except these. I don't know what it is..


----------



## Slvrlude01 (Sep 30, 2012)

ebrahim said:


> Check Craigslist. I found one in the Orlando Craigslist that is selling the 4 channel model. I believe it is the 4050 CXL if I am not mistaken.


 If there was an Arc amplifier on Craigslist I would have found it, so I'm gonna have to call BS...LOL (Hope to be proven wrong of course)


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

^ lol


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

dd audio, treo, arc


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

225 for a 4050? Holy balls.


----------

